

Guess What, You Don’t Own That Software You Bought - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5635269/guess-what-you-dont-own-that-software-you-boughthttp://gizmodo.com/5635269/guess-what-you-dont-own-that-software-you-bought

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Other articles:

arstechnica: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1680185>

Wired: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1679906> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1679974>

And groklaw: <http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=201009101658045>

